# [INFO] Pool of Radiance



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2005)

This thread will be used to collect various information for the [smallcaps]*Pool of Radiance*[/smallcaps] campaign, to have it all in one place for easy reference.

_Please refrain from posting in this thread (this includes the players, I will make all the posts here), if you have any comments or questions, there is a link to the OOC thread below, please use that one. Thank you!_

*The Party*







*Earmy "the spider"*, human rogue|wizard (Scott DeWar)




*Eldwyn Billbuckle*, strongheart halfling bard|cleric (Scotley)




*Rover*, Eldwyn's riding dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eldwyn mounted




*Emagor Rilliance*, human fighter|wizard (Leif)




*Professor Schnickschnack Schabernack*, whisper gnome archivist|rogue (Malachei)

_outside Phlan_






*Eliath*, moon elf fighter|rogue (HolyMan)




*Elrohas Nenmacil*, sun elf duskblade|cleric (Nac Mac Feegle; NPC)




*Grynth*, orc barbarian|ranger (Tailspinner; NPC)




*Kylest Soulstone*, shield dwarf fighter|scout (hafrogman; NPC)




*Selvaggio*, human druid|ranger (Mista Collins; NPC)




*Intrepido*, Selvaggio's wolf companion




*Storm*, human fighter|ranger (renau1g; NPC)




*Thunder*, human barbarian|favored soul (Branding Opportunity; NPC)

_currently missing..._






*Aylor Creegan*, shield dwarf monk|fighter (Bloodweaver1; NPC)




*Sir Dryw Domiel*, half-elf knight|druidic avenger (Mark Chance; NPC)




*Kordunn Asteroth*, gold dwarf paladin|sorcerer (Voadam; NPC)




*Oog*, goblin rogue|warlock (Krug; NPC) - disguised as Elmus, halfling gourmet

*Status*

Earmy - unscathed
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Eliath - lightly wounded
Emagor - moderately wounded
Peabody - unscathed
Professor - unscathed


*Links*

[IC1] Prologue - Setting Sail
[IC1] First Chapter - Valhingen Graveyard
[IC1] Second Chapter - Missing Brother (Kuto's Well)
[IC1] Third Chapter - Reconquest of Sokol Keep
[IC1] Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane
[IC1] Fifth Chapter - The Rescue of Amber (Podol Plaza)
[IC1] Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library
[IC2] Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library (continued)
[IC2] Seventh Chapter - Barren River

[ARCHIVE]

[COMBAT] Combat Declarations








*OOC:*


 Out of Character













*OOC:*



[RG] Rogues Gallery


----------



## Thanee (Sep 11, 2005)

*Maps*


----------



## Thanee (Oct 1, 2005)

*Missions*

In here, the various missions (some of them offered by the city council, some acquired in various places in and around Phlan) are listed, in order to keep track of what the party could look out for. The missions, that come from the city council (as is made obvious in the mission description, usually starting with "Be it known...") are posted on the wall near the entrance to the New Phlan City Hall, as long as noone tears them down. Other missions are mostly listed as a reminder of what the party has found out or heard about.

*1348 DR, Day 1 of Mirtul (spring)*

*Missing Brother* (completed)

[SBLOCK]The half-elven Sunite Jade is looking for her brother Amber, who has come to New Phlan to help building up the community and according to her must be in some sort of trouble. He is a tall, brawny half-elf with dark hair, who prefers leather clothing and who is a druid, not accustomed to city life. Jade herself can be found at the shrine of Sune in New Phlan sometimes.[/SBLOCK]

*1348 DR, Day 4 of Mirtul (spring)*

*From the City Council of New Phlan to all brave and hearty adventurers:*

*Block Clearing*



> Be it known that the council is interested in reclaiming the remaining blocks of the city of New Phlan. To reclaim said blocks they must be first cleared of monsters, vermin, and other uncivilized inhabitants. To this end the council is offering a reward of one thousand gold pieces to any person or group who is responsible for clearing any block of the old city.




*reclaimed*

 Civilized Phlan
 Slums
 Sokol Keep
 Temple of Bane
 Kuto's Well

*still occupied*

 Valhingen Graveyard
 Mansions
 Mantor's Library
 Podol Plaza
 Textile House
 Stojanow Gate
 Valjevo Castle

*Valhingen Graveyard* (completed)

[SBLOCK]Be it known that the council is interested in acquiring information as to the disposition of various formerly-living entities rumored to be harassing honest citizens in the vincinity of Valhingen Graveyard. A reward of one hundred gold pieces is offered to any person or group who shall travel to said graveyard and return an eye-witness account.[/SBLOCK]

*Kobold Bands*



> Be it known that the council is interested in obtaining information about the whereabouts and composition of various kobold tribes currently believed to be gathering in support of forces aimed on the destruction of our fair city. A generous reward of five hundred gold pieces is offered to any who shall scout out the doings of these foul creatures and report such to the council. A larger reward of ten thousand gold pieces is offered if the marshalling of said kobolds can be effectively prevented. A commission may be obtained from the council clerk.




*1348 DR, Day 5 of Mirtul (spring)*

*From the City Council of New Phlan to all brave and hearty adventurers:*

*Sokol Keep* (completed)

[SBLOCK]Be it known that the council, knowing that commerce is the life's blood of New Phlan, has decreed that Sokol Keep is to be cleared of all unlawful inhabitants. A reward of two thousand gold pieces is offered to the person or persons who successfully carry out this commission. All interested in applying for said commission shall present themselves to the clerk of the council.[/SBLOCK]

*Kuto's Well* (completed)

[SBLOCK]The adventuring halfling fighter Zolonsho made a proposal of joining together, in order to explore the area around Kuto's Well, where - according to him - unusually mixed bands of humanoids have been seen, hinting at some sort of organization behind the monstrous inhabitants of Old Phlan. Surely the Council would be interested in such information.[/SBLOCK]

*Humanoid Bounty*



> One of the stockade guards mentioned a bounty for the left ears of slain humanoids inside the old city quarters. The bounty is 5 gp for the smaller humanoids, like kobolds and goblins, and 10 gp for bigger ones, as orcs or hobgoblins. It can be collected from the clerk at the City Hall.




*1348 DR, Day 8 of Mirtul (spring)*

*Mantor's Library*



> From the ghost priest of Sokol Keep came the hint about the sage Mantor, who had a well-stocked library in old Phlan. The library still stands apparantly, the large building visible from Kuto's Well, and with some luck might still contain some valuable information about what brought Phlan's downfall... or why.




*1348 DR, Day 9 of Mirtul (spring)*

*Dirtan* (completed)

[SBLOCK]The gnome Ilmatari Dirtan has asked for help in his task, which is to recover gnomish treasures hidden in secret stashes inside the old temple. He offered up a share of those treasures for those who aid him in this quest.[/SBLOCK]

*Temple of Bane* (completed)

[SBLOCK]The followers of Tyr in New Phlan want the old temple reconquered from the orc bands currently inhabiting it. Once they can move in there, the church will send more faithful to Phlan, which would allow them to be more free-giving with their aid. Surely, they would also remember who has done this great deed.[/SBLOCK]

*1348 DR, Day 12 of Mirtul (spring)*

*Barren River* (completed)

[SBLOCK]Be it known that the council is looking for individuals to travel north along the old Stojanow River and up to the Dragonspine Mountains if need be to discover the source of the poisoning of said river. A generous reward of one thousand gold pieces is offered to each individual bringing back information about the location and nature of this source.[/SBLOCK]

*History Lesson* (completed)

[SBLOCK]Be it known that the council is offering a reward for all records containing information about the fall of Phlan. The amount of said reward to be dependent on the value of the information provided.[/SBLOCK]

*Valhingen Graveyard II*



> Be it known that the council has proclaimed a generous bounty of fifty gold pieces for each undead destroyed in the vincinity of Valhingen Graveyard or within. Be it also known that in addition to said bounty, the council is willing to provide any group of adventurers which accepts the commission to cleanse Valhingen Graveyard from the undead infestation with protective potions and charms to aid them in this undertaking. Apply to the city clerk for said commission.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2005)

*Experience & Treasure*

*Experience*

*Earmy* - 17,250 XP
*Eldwyn* - 20,100 XP
*Emagor* - 18,675 XP
*Professor* - 17,250 XP
Aylor - 11,750 XP
Dryw - 13,500 XP
Eliath - 17,250 XP
Elrohas - 10,300 XP
Grynth - 13,500 XP
Kordunn - 16,800 XP
Kylest - 12,300 XP
Oog/Elmus - 12,300 XP
Selvaggio - 12,300 XP
Storm - 14,625 XP
Thunder - 9,900 XP

[SBLOCK=Experience by Day]*Day 5 of Mirtul*
[SBLOCK]Valhingen Graveyard - First Combat Encounter
200 XP each

Valhingen Graveyard - Mission completed
300 XP each

Missing Brother - First Combat Encounter
500 XP each[/SBLOCK]

*Day 6 of Mirtul*
[SBLOCK]Missing Brother - Second Combat Encounter
120 XP each

Missing Brother - Third Combat Encounter
850 XP each

Kuto's Well - Mission completed
700 XP each[/SBLOCK]

*Day 8 of Mirtul*
[SBLOCK]Sokol Keep - First Combat Encounter
300 XP each

Sokol Keep - Mission completed
1,000 XP each[/SBLOCK]

*Day 10 of Mirtul*
[SBLOCK]Civilized Phlan - Orc Raid repelled
300 XP each

Temple of Bane - First Combat Encounter
450 XP each

Temple of Bane - Second Combat Encounter
500 XP each

Temple of Bane - Third Combat Encounter
1,100 XP Aylor
930 XP everyone else

Temple of Bane - Fourth Combat Encounter
2,200 XP each

Temple of Bane - Bandits
200 XP each

Dirtan - Mission Completed
500 XP each

Temple of Bane - Mission Completed
500 XP each[/SBLOCK]

*Day 11 of Mirtul*
[SBLOCK]The Rescue of Amber - First Combat Encounter
900 XP Thunder
750 XP everyone else

The Rescue of Amber - Mission Completed
1,000 XP each[/SBLOCK]

*Day 12 of Mirtul*
[SBLOCK]Mantor's Library - First Combat Encounter
1,125 XP each

Mantor's Library - Saving the Madman
300 XP Eldwyn, Emagor, Kordunn, Storm

Mantor's Library - Second Combat Encounter
300 XP Dryw, Eldwyn, Elrohas, Emagor, Kordunn

Mantor's Library - Second Combat Encounter
600 XP Dryw, Eldwyn, Emagor, Kordunn, Storm

Mantor's Library - A cheerful evening in the tavern
500 XP Dryw, Eldwyn, Emagor, Kordunn, Storm[/SBLOCK]

*Day 15 of Mirtul*
[SBLOCK]Barren River - First Combat Encounter
2,100 XP Dryw, Emagor, Grynth, Storm
1,675 XP Eldwyn, Kordunn

Barren River - Second Combat Encounter
2,250 XP Earmy, Emagor, Eliath, Professor
1,800 XP Eldwyn

Barren River - Freeing the Lizardmen
500 XP each

Barren River - Mission Completed
1,000 XP each[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]

*Party Treasure*

0 *Platinum Pieces*
11,329 *Gold Pieces*
3,232 *Silver Pieces*
91 *Copper Pieces*

3 amethysts (100 gp each)
6 pearls (100 gp each)
gold dust (500 gp)
ruby dust (500 gp)
diamond dust (1,000 gp)

Yarash's valuables (30,000 gp)

Goblin Mage's Spellbook
- _Shield, Mage Armor, Unseen Servant, Detect Secret Doors, Sleep, Burning Hands, Magic Missile, Cause Fear, Ray of Enfeeblement, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Jump,_
- _Darkness, Invisibility, Knock, Spider Climb,_
- _Fireball, Slow_
Yarash's Spellbook
- _Alarm, Protection from Good, Grease, Mage Armor, Mount, Comprehend Languages, Identify, Sleep, Burning Hands, Disguise Self, Ray of Enfeeblement, Feather Fall,_
- _Arcane Lock, Locate Object, See Invisibility, Invisibility, Alter Self, Darkvision, Pyrotechnics,_
- _Dispel Magic, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Tongues, Fireball, Lightning Bolt, Fly, Water Breathing,_
- _Detect Scrying, Locate Creature, Polymorph, Scrying, Charm Monster, Stone Shape,_
- _Teleport, Baleful Polymorph, Passwall, Permanency_

_pyramid-shaped Pendant_ (_Clairaudiance/Clairvoyance_, _Charm Monster_)

_+1 Heavy Flail_
_+1 Morningstar_
_+1 Spear_
_+1 small Short Sword_

_Amulet of Natural Armor +1_

_Gloves of Dexterity +4_
_Wand of Hold Person_ (3 charges)
_Potion of Cure Serious Wounds_
_Potion of Cure Serious Wounds_
_Potion of Haste_
_Ring of Wizardry I_
_Quall's Feather Token (Swan Boat)_

Jade's _Wand of Mass Lesser Vigor (6th caster level)_ (28 charges)
_Wand of Cure Serious Wounds_ (0 charges)
_Wand of Magic Missile (5th caster level)_ (45 charges)
_Wand of Fireball (6 charges)_
_Wand of Fear (4 charges)_

_Potion of Cure Serious Wounds_
_Potion of Cure Serious Wounds_
_Potion of Gaseous Form_
_Potion of Haste_

_Divine Scroll of Blade Barrier_
_Divine Scroll of Magic Circle against Evil_
_Divine Scroll of Dispel Magic (10th caster level)_
_Divine Scroll of Bless (3rd caster level)_

_Arcane Scroll of Ice Storm_
_Arcane Scroll of Shadow Conjuration (10th caster level)_
_Arcane Scroll of Fireball_
_Arcane Scroll of Invisibility Sphere (7th caster level)_
_Arcane Scroll of Fog Cloud_
_Arcane Scroll of Web_
_Arcane Scroll of Sleep_
_Arcane Scroll of Delay Poison (Caster Level 4th)_

Adamantine Chainmail

various orc arms (600 gp)

Map of the labyrinth on the pyramid's bottom level
Yarash's Journal

[SBLOCK=Individual Treasure]*Aylor*
[SBLOCK]2,076 gp
12 sp
10 cp[/SBLOCK]

*Dryw*
[SBLOCK]0 gp
0 sp
0 cp
Elrohas' _Amulet of Natural Armor +1_ (1,000 gp)[/SBLOCK]

*Earmy*
[SBLOCK]500 pp
0 gp
0 sp
0 cp[/SBLOCK]

*Eldwyn*
[SBLOCK]500 pp
3,381 gp
14 sp
10 cp[/SBLOCK]

*Eliath*
[SBLOCK]0 gp
0 sp
0 cp[/SBLOCK]

*Elrohas*
[SBLOCK]0 gp
0 sp
0 cp[/SBLOCK]

*Emagor*
[SBLOCK]500 pp
0 gp
0 sp
0 cp[/SBLOCK]

*Grynth*
[SBLOCK]0 gp
0 sp
0 cp[/SBLOCK]

*Kordunn*
[SBLOCK]2,224 gp
9 sp
10 cp
_+1 longsword_ (1,157 gp 5 sp)[/SBLOCK]

*Kylest*
[SBLOCK]2,206 gp
14 sp
10 cp
_+1 greatsword_ (1,175 gp)[/SBLOCK]

*Oog/Elmus*
[SBLOCK]3,381 gp
14 sp
10 cp[/SBLOCK]

*Professor*
[SBLOCK]500 pp
0 gp
0 sp
0 cp[/SBLOCK]

*Selvaggio*
[SBLOCK]3,381 gp
14 sp
10 cp[/SBLOCK]

*Storm*
[SBLOCK]0 gp
0 sp
0 cp[/SBLOCK]

*Thunder*
[SBLOCK]0 gp
0 sp
0 cp[/SBLOCK]

*Temporary Allies*
[SBLOCK]*Zolonsho*
[SBLOCK]741 gp
5 sp
5 cp[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Treasure Sales]_+2 Warhammer_ -> 4,156 gp
_+1 Short Sword_ -> 1,155 gp
_Arcane Scroll of Fireball, Lightning Bolt, and Hold Monster_ -> 937 gp 5 sp

_+2 Heavy Mace_ -> 4,156 gp
_+1 Chainmail, dwarven-sized_ -> 650 gp
_+1 Heavy Steel Shield_ -> 585 gp

Masterwork Breastplate -> 175 gp
Masterwork small Studded Leather Armor -> 87 gp 5 sp

various orc, goblin & kobold arms -> 900 gp[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Treasure by Day]*Day 4 of Mirtul*
[SBLOCK]Civilized Phlan
-29 sp (rooms & breakfast)[/SBLOCK]

*Day 5 of Mirtul*
[SBLOCK]Civilized Phlan
-2 gp (ferry service)

Valhingen Graveyard
_Warhammer_
_Short Swort_
_Arcane Scroll of Fireball, Lightning Bolt, and Hold Monster_

Civilized Phlan
200 gp (reward for completed mission)

Kuto's Well
27 sp
14 cp
various kobold arms

Civilized Phlan
-19 sp (meals & feed)
-34 sp (rooms & breakfast)[/SBLOCK]

*Day 6 of Myrtul*
[SBLOCK]Kuto's Well
9 sp
23 cp
masterwork small Studded Leather Armor
various goblin arms

Beneath Kuto's Well
97 gp
2,322 sp
59 cp
20 gems (total worth 3,000 gp)
Greatsword
Masterwork Breastplate
various orc, goblin & kobold arms

Civilized Phlan
1,000 gp (reward for clearing Kuto's Well)
-400 gp (4 pearls)
-6 gp (celebration)
-19 sp (meals & feed)
-34 sp (rooms & breakfast)[/SBLOCK]

*Day 7 of Myrtul*
[SBLOCK]Civilized Phlan
-19 sp (meals & feed)
-34 sp (rooms & breakfast)[/SBLOCK]

*Day 8 of Myrtul*
[SBLOCK]Sokol Keep
_Heavy Mace_ (moderate aura)
_Longsword_ (faint aura)
_Chainmail, dwarven-sized_ (faint aura)
_Heavy Steel Shield_ (faint aura)
_pyramid-shaped Pendant_ (faint aura, moderate aura)

Civilized Phlan
2,000 gp (reward for clearing Sokol Keep)
500 gp (additional bonus from Porphyrys Cadorna)
-500 gp (5 pearls)
-6 gp (celebration)
-19 sp (meals & feed)
-34 sp (rooms & breakfast)[/SBLOCK]

*Day 9 of Myrtul*
[SBLOCK]Civilized Phlan
-19 sp (meals & feed)
-34 sp (rooms & breakfast)[/SBLOCK]

*Day 10 of Myrtul*
[SBLOCK]Temple of Bane
Dirtan's treasure
_Heavy Flail_ (faint aura)
Adamantine Chainmail
various orc arms

Civilized Phlan
290 gp (humanoid bounty)
-19 sp (meals & feed)
-34 sp (rooms & breakfast)[/SBLOCK]

*Day 11 of Myrtul*
[SBLOCK]Civilized Phlan
Jade's _Wand of Mass Lesser Vigor (6th caster level)_ (30 charges)
-16 sp (meals & feed)
-27 sp (rooms & breakfast)[/SBLOCK]

*Day 12 of Myrtul*
[SBLOCK]Mantor's Library
_Wand_
_Amulet_
Goblin Mage's Spellbook
3 amethysts (100 gp each)
30 gp, 20 sp
Various history books

Civilized Phlan
-100 gp (_Restoration_ on Dryw)
-375 gp (_Scroll of Shrink Item_ for Elrohas)
-16 sp (meals & feed)
-27 sp (rooms & breakfast)[/SBLOCK]

*Day 13 of Myrtul*
[SBLOCK]Civilized Phlan
Elrohas' _Amulet of Natural Armor +1_
10,000 gp (returning the books from Mantor's Library to the City Council)
-200 gp (2 pearls)
-16 sp (meals & feed)
-27 sp (rooms & breakfast)[/SBLOCK]

*Day 15 of Myrtul*
[SBLOCK]Sorcerer's Island
_Arcane Scroll of Delay Poison (Caster Level 4th)_
_Gloves_ (moderate transmutation)
_Wand_ (faint enchantment)
_Potion_ (faint conjuration)
_Potion_ (faint conjuration)
_Potion_ (faint transmutation)
_Ring_ (moderate universal)
_Feather_ (moderate conjuration)
Yarash's Spellbook
Yarash's Journal
Yarash's valuables (30,000 gp)
400 gp
1,200 sp[/SBLOCK]

*Day 18 of Myrtul*
[SBLOCK]Civilized Phlan
-13 sp (meals & feed)
-22 sp (rooms & breakfast)[/SBLOCK]

*Day 19 of Myrtul*
[SBLOCK]Civilized Phlan
500 pp each (reward for cleaning the Barren River)[/SBLOCK]

*Food, drink & lodging in the Bitter Blade*
[SBLOCK]meals & feed
person: 3 sp/day (common meal)
animal: 1 sp/day (poor meal) - Peabody & Screech go free
rooms & breakfast
person: 5 sp/day (common inn stay)
animal: 2 sp/day (poor inn stay) - Peabody & Screech go free[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2005)

*Locations*

*Places of Interest*

_Note:_ This is not complete and will be extended as the party gains more information.

*Civilized Phlan*

*Barren River*

The Stojanow River is known these days only as the Barren River, because of its murky, highly acidic and poisonous waters. Occasionally sickening mists and foul vapors rise and writhe across its surface. Phlan is surrounded by the river and since swimming is not advisable, boats and ferries are the only way into or out of the city.

The source of the contamination has been found by now, and with the death of the wizard Yarash, who was living in a large pyramid on Sorcerer's Island and who was responsible for the poisoning of the river, it could now be stopped. It will take some time until the pollutants have been washed away, but eventually, the river will return to its natural state. Hopefully, the decade-long contamination hasn't damaged the surrounding environment too much.

*Scoured Lands*

The region in vincinity of Phlan and the Barren River is known as the Scoured Lands, since no life bears fruit there. The toxic ground water makes it impossible for any plant to survive on that ground. Further away from the river's foul waters, the vegetation begins to grow normally.

*Docks*

There are usually some small ships or boats harbored, which can provide ferry service to Thorn Island or the western bank of the river. With some persuasion, the ferrymen might also carry someone across to the more dangerous eastern bank.

There is a small market near the docks, which has several small stalls selling goods. Most of them are fishmongers, but there are also merchants selling general goods, various equipment, a small selection of simple weapons and armor, pearls and jewelry, and even an alchemist sells his potions here sometimes.

*City Hall*

The tallest and most magnificient building within the limits of New Phlan. The City Hall houses the council chamber, where the city council meets. Near the entrance, the council posts missions for those willing to help reconquer the old city and generally improve the security in the area. Two guards bearing halberds guard the entrance at all times.

The council chamber itself is decorated with tapestries, detailing the rise and fall of Phlan in a number of historical scenes. Apart from a dominating table with four almost throne-like chairs on one side and a few braziers to keep out the chilly air, there is little of note. Another door leads deeper into the building. Two guards are posted near the entrance and another one next to this door.

*City Council*

The head of the council is an ancient-looking man, bald and haggard, a merchant lord, dressed in wealthy cloth adorned with jewelry. His name is Ulrich Eberhard, and he scrutinizes the adventurers with a stern gaze of his cool blue eyes. A brawny, middle-aged man with the look of a warrior, Werner von Urslingen, stands next to him. He has short, brown hair and matching eyes, and seems to prefer less obtrusive garments, but they are of splendid quality nonetheless. The third council member is a lot younger, probably the son of some influential noblefamily. A handsome man with shoulder-long black hair and bright eyes, dressed in silken tunic and pants, Porphyrys Cadorna gives a very noble appearance already and he wears it proudly. In the background stands another elder man with grey hair and steel blue eyes, by his looks a member of the church and the holy symbol on his richly embroidered, purple robes shows the scales and warhammer of the faith of Tyr. He is the only one wearing a weapon, apart from the guards, a longsword.

*Stockade Wall*

A huge wall on the north-side of the settlement, protecting New Phlan from the inhabitants of the old city blocks. The wall is patrolled by several teams of watchmen at all times. During the day, the gates are open, but during the nights they are closed and barred.

*Barracks and Training Hall*

There are two large barracks, which are the home and training grounds for the guards and militia of New Phlan. One of them also contains the jail.

*Temple of Tyr*

The Temple of Tyr is the only actual temple in New Phlan. It's small and rudimentary only, surely not meant as a permanent establishment. The holy symbol of Tyr is depicted on two banners hanging in front of the rather unostentatious building. The priests of Tyr are the only ones capable of enchanting weapons and armor currently in New Phlan.

The priests of Tyr will support the adventurers freely with spells and prayers, and whatever aid they can reasonably give. Only the material costs have to be covered by the party.

*Shrine of Sune*

One of the two smaller shrines in Civilized Phlan is dedicated to the Lady Firehair, goddess of beauty and love, Sune. The shrine is located near the City Hall. Various beautiful art objects are collected and displayed within the small building, which also holds a representation of Sune's holy symbol, carefully embroidered on a large tapestry. The keeper of the shrine is a beautiful young woman with long, blonde hair and striking blue eyes, who is usually dressed in a gorgeous white gown, which is actually less revealing than what most Sunites prefer.

*Shrine of Tempus*

The other shrine is located near the Training Halls and is dedicated to Tempus, the Lord of Battle. A large brazier makes up the center of the small shrine, surrounded by various weapons and shields decorated along its walls. Many of them appear used. An elderly man, still strong of stature and with a large scar over the left, empty eye socket, dressed in chainmail displaying the symbol of Tempus on his chest, is present most of the time.

*Mage's Tower*

The mage Denlor has a small tower in Civilized Phlan.

*Outfitters*

A few small shops offer goods and services to those willing to pay for them. General goods, required for everyday life, can be aquired, as well as all sorts of adventuring and travel gear. There is also a weaponsmith and an armorer located in the center of New Phlan.

*The Cracked Crown*

The Cracked Crown is a rather nice inn with two pots containing some well-kept plants flanking its entrance. It's located in a peaceful and quiet part of town, near the City Hall. The Crown is the most expensive and luxurous of all the inns. It's also said to serve splendid meals.

*The Bitter Blade*

The Bitter Blade has as bad a reputation as it gets. Located near the docks, it is both a place for travelers and for the malcontents of the settlement. It's outward appearance does leave the impression of a well-run and respectable establishment, however. Inside there is usually a crowd of laborers, dock workers, simple merchants and often a few shadier figures as well. If nothing else, it's a good place to pick up some general rumors. An average room costs 5 sp per person and night, including breakfast, keeping animals in the rooms costs an extra 2 sp each. Full meals are 3 sp per person and day, 1 sp per animal and day.

*Slums*

...


*Ancient Phlan*

*Kuto's Well*

...

*Mantor's Library*

...

*Podol Plaza*

...

*Textile House*

...

*Stojanow Gate*

...

*Valjevo Castle*

...


*Scoured Lands*

*Valhingen Graveyard*

...

*Thorn Island*

...

*Sokol Keep*

...

*Temple of Bane*

...

*Mansions*

...

*Sorcerer's Island*

A small island in the Stojanow River is home to a large pyramid made entirely of a strange, black stone. Its smooth surfaces make apparant, that it must have been created by magic. Only accessible through secret entrances and protected by a large labyrinth connected only via several teleporters, it is extremely difficult to traverse. On the top level, the wizard Yarash had set up his lair from where he plotted to overthrow the whole Moonsea region with an army of mutated aquatic creatures, spearheaded by the eventual contamination of the whole Moonsea via the Stojanow River. His plans have been foiled, however, and the wizard is dead now.

*Sauros Island*

Located in the Glumpen Swamp, about 50 miles to the north-east from Phlan, lies Sauros Island. Here, a large tribe of lizardmen have their ancient home. The adventurers, after freeing a small number of the lizardmen who survived the gruesome experiments on Sorcerer's Island, have been pledged the alliance of the tribe and are welcome to visit it at any time. A special code, that has been teached to them, shall be said loud while advancing towards the settlement, in order to let them know, that friends are coming.


----------



## Thanee (May 11, 2006)

*Fact or Fiction*

*Rumors*

*Day 4 of Mirtul*

While in the common room, the adventurers can't help but listen to some rumors the patrons have to spare. One of them claims, that he knows someone who has seen undead on Thorne Isle, where the small fortress Sokol Keep is located. There are other rumors about the undead as well, some say, that the old graveyard is overrun by them and that the council is currently gathering brave people to confront them.

On their way back to the inn, the party notices a man standing on the pier and gazing towards the small keep on Thorn Island. When they approach him to ask what's to be seen there, he tells them that... _“The old keep held out longer than any place in Phlan, all the powerful folks fled there. But, I'll tell you, my brother told me that place was just full of undead.”_ Further questioning reveals, that his brother is a sailor on a merchant ship, which comes here every few months and is currently on its way to Hillsfar, and that he tries to catch a glimpse of the undead he mentioned, but apparantly was out of luck so far.

*Day 5 of Mirtul*

According to the adventuring halfling fighter Zolonsho unusually mixed bands of humanoids have been seen in the area around Kuto's Well, hinting at some sort of organization behind the monstrous inhabitants of Old Phlan.

*Day 7 of Mirtul*

While they are on their tour through the various shops and market stands, the adventurers also try to gather some rumors about Sokol Keep, the destination of their next trip outside of the comfort and safety of civilized Phlan. An old sailor tells them, _“That there island was the last point o’ the city t’ fall, yessir. Men held out there fer many a month. Had them some big time priest backing ‘em up. Didn’t help ‘em in the end. Still, it’s funny nun o’ them nasty little buggers settled in there.”_

During the training, Kylest gets to talk to one of the guardsmen, who recalls some facts about Sokol Keep. _“My grandfather served in Sokol’s garrison. Got out on the last ship, just before it fell. He used to tell how Ferran Martinez, the high priest, set up some kind of special defense out there. Swore that it would last till the sounding of the Horn of Doom on the Last Day. Don’t know if it’s true—Martinez never came out of the keep.”_

*Day 9 of Mirtul*

Oog wanders about town and happens to overhear some of the workers, as they talk about the latest gossip they have picked up. When they spot him, they ask him to come over and tell him a few of their stories.

_“Hey, aren't you one of those adventurers? I have heard a few stories from other adventurers. Did you know, that the castle used to have a wonderful rose garden? I’ve heard since that whatever lives there has changed it into some kind of horrible maze with poisonous plants and everything. Yes, really! But that’s not your biggest problem. First you’ve got to get past all the guards that surround the place. I've heard there are dozens of them, if not more.”_

_“Oh, come on, that castle lies on the other side of the city. Getting there in the first place is more than an adventure already. We should worry much more about the orcs on the eastern river bank. They get cockier every day. I'm just waiting for the day, that they swim here and cause even more trouble than they already do.”_

_“Swim here... yeah, right!”_

The guard, who had already told Kylest some stories about Sokol Keep two days ago, has more gossip to share. _“Ah master dwarf, it's good to see you again! Looks like the training did you well. Coming for more? And yes, indeed, we have discovered some most irritating news recently. The whole evil army is commanded by a villian - a human who’s sold his own race out. We captured one of his guards and forced him to talk. He said the guy was unkillable because he doesn’t have a heart, that it’s hidden in a floating castle miles from here! Can you believe that!?”_

*Day 10 of Mirtul*

There are rumors, that a band of thieves has set up camp in the residential area near the old temple.

*Day 12 of Mirtul*

A band of gnolls must have set up camp near the old textile house.

During the evening in the tavern, one older man said: _“You know, the Stojanow River wouldn’t be in the rotten shape it’s in if it weren’t for that crazy wizard who lives upriver.”_


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2009)

*What's going on*

*Revelations*

*Day 5 of Mirtul*

The ancient Valhingen Graveyard is indeed overrun by undead. There is also a strange, and very powerful, magical effect, which causes the area of the graveyard to be shrouded in darkness and conjures up a thunderstorm, when someone sets foot onto the territory.

*Day 6 of Mirtul*

In an underground dwelling beneath Kuto's Well, the mighty half-orc Norris the Gray had an unusually motley crew of humanoids - some kobolds, goblins, and orcs - under his command. They have taken adventurers as prisoners in the past, who were meant to be given to 'the Boss'. It is possible, that Jade's missing brother Amber had fallen prey to them.

*Day 8 of Mirtul*

There have been undead in Sokol Keep, indeed. They were the remains of the former guards, who were still defending the island keep against any intruders, bound by a powerful spell cast by high priest Ferran Martinez. Martinez himself still haunted the old keep's chapel as a spectre and was released, like the other guards' souls, when he was convinced, that his duty was done. He told the adventurers some useful knowledge, before he faded away. _“You won't need the passcodes anymore, once I am gone, my spell will cease to exist as well, as it is bound to my very essence. The safety of Sokol Keep lies in your hands now. There are still some weapons in the armory, which might be of use for you. Walk right through the north wall and you will find them. Be careful, though, the hordes that once invaded the city were led by three dangerous beings, the very cause for Phlan's fall. Unblessed creatures imbued with the might of a magical pool. The great generals of the evil horde, Tyranthraxus, Edranka and Torath. With their powers they ruled and united all else, driving forward to destroy us all. The sage Mantor worked hard to gather records of all these things, but they are probably lost now, his library long since overrun.”_

On their way back from Sokol Keep, the party was attacked by a giant frog, emerging from the poisonous river. The creature was wearing a necklace with a strange, pyramid-shaped magic talisman.

*Day 10 of Mirtul*

The orcs, that have set up camp around and likely desecrated the old temple on the eastern riverside, are united under the banner of the Black Hand, Bane, the Lord of Darkness, god of hatred and tyranny. Their band, led by the mighty half-orc cleric Mace and his brutal lieutenant, the ogre Gruul, has been defeated. The remaining orcs have fled the region. The temple has been liberated from the Banites.

As Dirtan had claimed, there actually was a rather big treasure hidden in the old temple still. The valuables have been brought to safety within New Phlan now.

There apparantly _is_ a rather large band of thieves and bandits hiding somewhere in the residential area at the eastern shore of the Barren River. They are led by a flamboyant man, a heavily armored dwarf and a female mage, apparantly, and there is at least a hint of honor among these thieves.

*Day 11 of Mirtul*

There was an auction for a magic wand, that supposedly shall strike fear into the hearts of one's enemies, on Podol Plaza, which was won by a wealthy hobgoblin chieftain. A man with dark hair, a full beard, wearing striped pants, a long, brown tunic and a pendant of a blazing star hanging from a chain around his neck also showed some interest in the item, but after examination his interest seemed to have vaned. Right after the auction there was a commotion, and a sphere of darkness could be seen near the podium.

Unsurprisingly, the area around Valjevo Castle is heavily guarded, especially the main access, Stojanow Gate. However, the courtyard offers plenty of hiding places and is much lighter on guards than the surrounding walls.

Somewhere near the old textile house in the monster-infested quarters of Phlan lives a man called Indel and his love, a woman found and freed in the cells just outside of Valjevo Castle where Amber was also held.

*Day 12 of Mirtul*

A madman was found in Mantor's library. His words were confusing, but maybe there was some truth hidden in them as well?
_“No, noo, NOOO! Don't go there! Don't go on the hill!”_
_“He is wrapped in fire, and so cruel!”_
_“The big one, the evil one. In the castle of flowers. He is not human, I tell you, not at all. He is coming, IT IS COMING!”_

In Mantor's Library some of the books were still readable, covering the subjects of Philosophy, Rhetoric, Mathematics and History.

Some of the books stand out and might contain useful bits of knowledge.

The Philosophy section includes natural philosophy, theories of art, and supernatural sciences. Nearly all the material is dry reading, but there is a scroll entitled _Fyerdetha’s Discourses On Power_. This scroll is a study of supernatural sources of power. Among all its dry text, it has this to say about the Pool of Radiance.

_“Fountains and pools hold great power that can only be reached by performing proper ceremonies. Most sure of these is immersion, for in this way the bather surrenders himself to the spirit of the water. That spirit or some portion of it thereafter enters into the bather, whereby he gains great powers. Woe to the weak-willed whose spirits are sure to be consumed by demons that put even the strong at great risk. Yurax holds that the Falls of lxce are greatest of all these. Morden writes that the Pool of Radiance is greater still.”_

Elsewhere in the philosophy section is _Urgund’s Description of Darkness_, a grim account of his imprisonment in the lower realms. It is primarly a listing of names and palaces, the horrors there being beyond written description.

_“...and seated foremost in the Hall of Minor Courtiers were the lesser powers: Maram of the Great Spear; Haask, Voice of Hargut; Tyranthraxus the Flamed One; Borem of the Lake of Boiling Mud; and Camnod the Unseen. These too fell down and became servants of the great lord Bane.”_

Other titles (of no particular use) include the _Meditations_, _The Harmony of the Rock_, _Strom’s Discussions of Poetics_, _the Chronicles of Arram_, and a _Discourse of the Nature of Writing_.

_Rhetoric:_ There seems to be nothing of immediate use here. Most of it is speeches from famous murder trials, pronouncements, public debates, and the like.

_Mathematics:_ There seems to be nothing of use here, although there are many ponderous and bizzare books on all forms of mathematics — geometry, calculus, metamagical math, etc.

_History:_ This includes biographies, court histories, and geography. There is little or no distinction between myth, legend and reality, so the material is often quite confusing. However, this is obviously the greatest source of information about Ancient Phlan. The following books seem especially useful.

_Lex Geographica:_ This is a atlas drawn by the great mathematician Tomarus. In the collection is a map of Phlan and the lands to the north. The work bears no date, but is over 200 years old. Naturally since that time, there have been changes both natural and man-made, reducing the total accuracy of the map.

_The History of the North:_ This is an inaccurate and highly colorful account of the northern lands. When paging through the book one can find all sorts of colorful exaggerations, obviously wrong. Other parts seem quite accurate. There is one passage of particular interest.

_“Ten days ride north of the Varm is a barren and dead country called the Lee-wai, land-in-pain or land-of-caused-pain. Further to the south this place is know as the Tortured Land. It is said to be an evil place, shunned by the Riders. They speak little of this land but yearly during Ches they make a trip into its heart. Their they go to adorate the spirit of a glowing. spring. This they have done for ages and so shall they do for years to come.”_

_The Grand Historian’s Records of the Arts of War:_ The binding on this mouldering old book crumbles at a touch. This is a single volume of a massive work dealing with the history of warfare from before time was even recorded (such records being of course possible through magical means). In it there are innumerable little mentions of this group defeating that group and being attacked by another group who in turn are attacked by a fourth, etc. There are accounts of abductions, failed alliances, broken treaties, petty squabbles, diplomatic intrigue and more. The book’s tone is strongly moralistic, attempting to set forth the proper principals of governence in times of warfare. It is also very anecdotal. From the crumbling pages comes the following passage:

_“At this time their ruling the Twisted Ones was a powerful general named Tyranthraxus. He strode before his armies cloaked in flame and led the Riders out of the waste. At his hand the kingdom of Barze was conquered. Turning south he led his army to conquer the Horreb and the Vane. Tyranthraxus was a cruel man and leveled all that he had taken, murdering the princes of these lands. But the flame that surrounded him consumed him, destroying his body. Freed of its shell, it flew among the men of his army, lighting on each and claiming it. It was then when Baron Schodt imprisoned Tyranthraxus in a vial of water which shone like the light of day. This he sank in the watery depths of Lake Longreach, defeating the armies Tyranthraxus had raised.”_

*Day 15 of Mirtul*

The wizard Yarash was living in a strange, black pyramid on a small island in the Barren River, several miles upriver from Phlan. From there he had pursued his plot to become the master of the Moonsea region. His plans evolved around two goals, the contamination of the Moonsea's waters, a process that would have taken decades and that was started in the Barren River by polluting its waters with a special alchemical substance he had created and pumped into the river from the pyramid by his lizardmen slaves. His second goal was the creation of an army of mutated aquatic creatures, which could surivive the contamination. With gruesome experiments on live specimen, he continued his research in this direction, and apparantly did have a few breakthroughs already, made evident by the creatures the adventurers had to fight to reach him. With Yarash's death, this plot has been foiled, however.

The freed lizardmen have pledged the assistance of their tribe to the adventurers and teached them a special code, which allows them to enter the settlement unhindered. The old chieftain is said to have lived here even when the dragon army raided the region, and might know a few things others have long forgotten.


----------

